# removing the speed limiter.



## jayandrews (Jun 13, 2008)

getting a bit frustrating hitting the limiter(on private roads!).
what is involved in removing the limiter,and changing the speedo from km to mph?


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

You could do the "Stage 1" Package: Boost Controller, Decat, Programmable ECU.. More Power and no Limiter anymore 

Marc


----------



## jayandrews (Jun 13, 2008)

is the limiter in the ecu or the clocks?

the car is currently having a hks stainless exhaust,decat pipe fitted.just found its got a trust front pipe fitted(but it had an original nissan exhaust?).

its already got an induction kit fitted.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Cut wire 53 ?


----------



## jayandrews (Jun 13, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Cut wire 53 ?



ive read this somewhere else.....but also heard of some hesitation at certain revs or something if you do the wire 53 thing.

presume this just removes the limiter and leaves the speedo in km?could live with that.......


----------



## jayandrews (Jun 13, 2008)

anyone got any experience of cutting wire 53 and any pics as to which wire it is?(or colour?)


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

You can also get an electronic box which maxes out the signal from speedo to the ECU at say 175kph. That shouldn't hurt the HICAS etc.

I'm not sure about the R33 but I've just had my R32 ECU remapped and part of that was removing the speed limiter.


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

You need a kph/mph converter which usualy fit behind the dash clocks.

Your other choice is to cut wire 53 to the ECU which will remove the speed limiter


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

There's also a way to solder the rear of the speedo (R33) which de-limits, converts to mph and doesn't apparently affect the hicas. Info on skylineowners.com


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't cut wire 53 it might make the hicas play up badly. You don't want to get the hicas working when you're doing 70 mph in a straight line, like some on here have had...:nervous:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

freakazoid3 said:


> Don't cut wire 53 it might make the hicas play up badly. You don't want to get the hicas working when you're doing 70 mph in a straight line, like some on here have had...:nervous:



Cutting wire 53 is fine.

It's only purpose is to speed limit the car and does not interrupt the signals to the HICAS.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## jayandrews (Jun 13, 2008)

are the wire/pin numbers visible on the ecu or plug?


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

It's this one:









Btw. not sure I somebody posted it before but I found a few manuals for GTR through here: 
Skyline manuals


----------



## jayandrews (Jun 13, 2008)

cool-thanks for that

i can use the satnav for speedo in mph!


----------



## SamuraiSam (Oct 27, 2007)

If you have a small screwdriver just depin the wire so that if something goes wrong it's 2 seconds to rectify. I always depin instead of cut wires, it has made my life easier many times.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Don't worry, you just cut speed signal to ECU, so it won't be able to stop you going faster than 180km/h  Speedo should still work.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Speedo is mechanical.
Wire 53 has nothing to do with it.
The only problem I have ever heard is someone thought the rear wobbled a bit "once" at 100kph ...
This is what I would do.
Remove hicas rack and replace with a fixed tube type.
Cut wire 53.
Done, 
In fact that is exactly what I did do years ago .....


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

We can remap your nissan ecu, install new rom, delimit it etc...pm me...

you have boost controller?

Rick


----------

